# Different fish on catfish bait



## jcoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone caught other fish ( not catfish or turtle) using chicken liver?
Recently caught a hybrid bass and a sheep head. Anyone else have these freaks of naturn happen?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Caught a 3lb largemouth on chicken liver about two months ago. Quite the nice surprise.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Drum, white bass, and wipers are fairly common on liver. Iv fish the ohio river most of my life and Iv caught many of these fish will useing liver for cats. A few carp, buffalo, and quilback also. I have also caught a 2 pound Spoted bass in liver.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

softshell turtles on shrimp.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I've caught crappie, perch and smallmouth all on shrimp.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mr.whiskers (Jul 19, 2009)

Caught a lm bass and a saugeye on shrimp


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

caught some nice large mouth on beef liver...my friends pond has 12+ lb cats, but we caught all large mouth...no complaints tho


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jcoddy said:


> Has anyone caught other fish ( not catfish or turtle) using chicken liver?
> Recently caught a hybrid bass and a sheep head. Anyone else have these freaks of naturn happen?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yea hybrids LOVE chicke livers!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

A couple years ago my family and I were fishing at a local pond and I was getting absolutely skunked. We all were. So in a fit of desperate frustration I started cutting the chicken livers into tiny pieces and baited them on a float for bluegills. Wouldn't you know, the bluegills started tearing them up. We ended up catching a lot of them like that, some were pretty good size. And they didn't seem to want the waxworms anyway, so it all worked out for the best IMO.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, for a while I was getting blood from a butcher and soaking cut hot dogs in it to use at catfish bait. I didn't catch many cats with them, but boy did the carp love them.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

bass and bluegills on livers this year. this is the worst year ever I remember on the gill's tearing up my chicken livers. small largemouth too!

I used to be able to relax, listen to the radio after casting out. knowing it'd be a fair channel cat if something happened. Not this year!

Maybe the heat and lack of rain has something to do with it this year? I bring 3 times the amount of livers I used to! not alot of $$$$ it's alot of re-baiting and a pain!

this is about my worst year in a looooooong time for channels my way!

I've always had problems with snappin turtles here. I target them in 2 ponds to get they're numbers down.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh boy, where to start.. caught many spotted, large, smallmouth and white and hybrid stripers all on shad on the Ohio river and in assorted lakes, caught many crappies drifting shad in several different Ohio lakes, caught gar, carp, sheephead and many saugers all on Shad in both Ohio River and Lakes, also Saugeyes and all three types of turtles, softshells, red ears and snappers.

Basically everything that swims will eat cut fresh shad.....you fish it enough, youll catch them...usually happens in tournaments, LOL really gets your heart pumping then the big let down....Ha ha

Salmonid


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Turtles, bucketmouths, and blugills on shrimp.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

In just the river i have caught Drum, Carp, Smallmouth, Largemouth on live shad. Saugeye on Creek Chubs and Green Sunfish. But the flookiest thing ive caught was a northern Pike on a 8 inch LMB for bait


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

large mouth his my buddies liver on a line tied to a cat tail.. and them damn blue gills ..caught atleast 4 this year on chicken liver!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

in a opposite turn on this thread.. something i thought a bit weird..while trolling for musky i caught this channel on a huge musky lure... (sorry if the pic gets loaded upside down)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I seem to catch huge carp a few times a year on them. Saturday night I snagged an enormous gill that must've been picking on it.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

In river, gar,Bowfin, sm bass,turtles,saugeye,whitebass,carp,drum. 
In the lakes, one musky,turtles, and a few large mouth bass.


----------



## Dawgus (Jul 8, 2012)

In the past 3 weeks, I've caught 3 bass and 2 carp on stinkbait at Springfield.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

ive caught a wiper on chicken liver and large mouth on beef liver


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Hybrid stripers are fed liver while being raised so they love it if you go somewhere that has a good population of hybrids you will tear them up on chicken liver 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

last year caught almost a 10lbs largemouth at spencer on cut shad. that was an awesome fish. also caught an 18lbs muskie at leesville last week on cut shad.


----------

